# My new boy.......almost!!



## Takasnooze

This is almost *my* new boy.....Woody. He was brought into a local vet to be euthanized due to neglect. He weighed 35 lbs, heart worm positive and anemic from flea bites. The vet asked if he could keep him and try and make him better. So today he weighs 57 lbs, heart worm negative and looking like a fine gentleman. He was neutered and given transfusions and just this week had entropian repairs to his eyes. The vet wants to keep him until next Thursday or Friday when he thinks he can be out of the collar. And then he will come to his new home! I'm very excited and am getting things together for his homecoming. Just wanted to share with you his story in a nutshell and show off his picture. Looks like things are looking up for Woody and me!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Congratulations to you and Woody. He is a fine looking boy. I'm sure he will pay you back double for the kindness you are showing him.


----------



## GoldenMum

Congradulations to both you and Woody. Sounds like your Vet is a saint! Thank You for rescuing!


----------



## Ranger

Bless you for rescuing this poor boy! He was one lucky fellow to be taken to such a great vet and to have you adopt him. Woody will finally get the life he deserves!


----------



## iansgran

Great vet, after all these threads about vets who were not so helpful, this is good to hear.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl

what a heartwarming story. He looks like such a sweet boy. You are both very fortunate!


----------



## ggdenny

Oh my, he is so adorable! Thank you so much for saving him and giving him a loving home!


----------



## jackie_hubert

Adorable is right!


----------



## FinnTastic

this is very exciting news


----------



## desilu

What a beautiful guy! You must be thrilled and counting the days!


----------



## Stretchdrive

what a great story! so glad he was given a new lease on life!


----------



## SandyK

Congrats on your new baby boy! He is a lucky dog to get a new home with people who will care for him unlike his 1st owners. Rescuing is such a great experience. Enjoy getting to know your new family member!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

What wonderful news for both you and Woody! Let the spoiling begin


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Woody is a very handsome boy and Bless You for adopting him.
Can't wait for more pics and news!
You are a dog angel!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratualtions, Woody is beautiful! Thank you for opening your heart and home to this lucky boy. A special thanks to the great Vet who cared for him too.

Enjoy your new boy!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Stories like this leave me feeling humbled and speechless! I just want to give you, Woody and his wonderful vet a giant hug!!

So please accept the virtual kind 

thank you  truly, thank you!

Kim


----------



## The Trio

I am so glad he has found a wonderful vet that would do that for him and a wonderful caring new home.


----------



## C's Mom

He is so handsome. Your vet is a terrific person. Thank you so much for giving him a new home.


----------



## magiclover

Happy days for you and Woody! And a big pat on the back for a wonderful vet who was his savior.


----------



## Takasnooze

The vet is the absolute best. What a commitment he has to the breed. It's a huge expense especially after a couple surgeries. He has done this several times. Some of the stories are heartbreaking. I'm very excited to get him home!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Tak*

Tak

Woody is just gorgeous!! So did you pay for the HW treatment and the eye surgeries? You must be broke.

Both Woody and you are VERY LUCKY and we want an update while you are waiting for him and when you get him!!! He looks so wonderful-will he be an only dog?


----------



## Takasnooze

Karen519 said:


> Tak
> 
> Woody is just gorgeous!! So did you pay for the HW treatment and the eye surgeries? You must be broke.
> 
> Both Woody and you are VERY LUCKY and we want an update while you are waiting for him and when you get him!!! He looks so wonderful-will he be an only dog?


No cost at all to me. All compliments of the vet. What a guy.
Woody will be the only dog. I lost Boomer last year to cancer and kidney failure. Boomer is my avatar. Loved that guy!


----------



## BeauShel

What a great vet you have. Thank you for adopting Woody. He is so handsome and I cant wait to see him blossom even more. Give him lots of kisses from me. What a bad beginning he had but now what a happily ever after he is going to have. BLESS YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## davebeech

Good on yer for taking Woody in !! and you tell that fantastic vet of yours that people all over the world now are very proud of him.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom

What a wonderful happy ending!  Congrats to you and Woody!!


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

I have never heard of such a GENEROUS VET-Please tell him how much we admire him!!
Congrats on Woody-please keep us updated and I am *sure your Boomer is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge!!*

Please let us know what date Woody is coming HOME!!


----------



## Takasnooze

Woody should be home Thursday or Friday (4/14 or 4/15). 
Will get some new pics and hopefully post a good first night report!!
Looking forward to the ole boy moving in!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy tears here. Bless you and your vet for your kindness and compassion. What a wonderful addition to your family. Please keep those pics coming.


----------



## Karen519

*Takasnooze*

Takasnooze

I am sure that Boomer would approve!!


----------



## oakleysmommy

amazing story congrats!!! He will definately love you for saving him


----------



## Takasnooze

Karen519 said:


> Takasnooze
> 
> I am sure that Boomer would approve!!


I'm sure he would too. He was such a good guy.


----------



## Sadie's mom

Cute pup! Wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Karen519

*Takasnooze*

Takasnooze

Any further word on when you can bring Woody home?


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Hoping you have Woody home now-let us know!!


----------



## Takasnooze

Woody is home and getting settled in! So far he has excellent house manners, I just hope that he keeps it up. He has the Elizabethan collar on until Tuesday when he gets his stitches out. I can't wait for that! It's hard for him to do much with this thing on. He has trouble with the steps on the deck outside and he just plows through the house. I've sort of made him a wide path through the rooms. Luckily it's pretty open floor plan in here. Can't use his crate because of the collar so he slept in my room last night and did well. When I leave he goes in the kitchen and he just snoozes while I'm gone. All in all a great first day and night. I will post some pictures soon....computer trouble so I'm using my 
iPad which is new to me and haven't got all the functions figured out. Thanks for thinking of us. So far so good!


----------



## GoldenCamper

I'm so happy for you and Woody! Thank you and Congratulations!!!

How old did the vet estimate him to be? 3 or 4 yrs? Good looking boy


----------



## Karen519

*Takasnooze*

Takasnooze

So GLAD WOODY IS HOME!!
Take the collar off when he drinks, eats, goes down the steps or goes out to do his business, then put it on immediately afterward!!

I know he HATES IT, my Tucker literally ran into walls he hated it so, but it's better than him getting an infection or opening stitches!!


----------



## DaisyGolden

I'm glad Woody is home and has an amazing new start in life. Sorry about him having to wear the cone of shame I know it stinks.


----------



## Takasnooze

Karen519 said:


> Takasnooze
> 
> So GLAD WOODY IS HOME!!
> Take the collar off when he drinks, eats, goes down the steps or goes out to do his business, then put it on immediately afterward!!
> 
> I know he HATES IT, my Tucker literally ran into walls he hated it so, but it's better than him getting an infection or opening stitches!!


I've been looking at it for 24hrs trying to figure out how to get it off !!!! :doh:


----------



## Takasnooze

GoldenCamper said:


> I'm so happy for you and Woody! Thank you and Congratulations!!!
> 
> How old did the vet estimate him to be? 3 or 4 yrs? Good looking boy


Vet says he is 5 years old. I guess he's so small from not having proper nutrition.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Takasnooze said:


> I've been looking at it for 24hrs trying to figure out how to get it off !!!! :doh:


The newer ones have a velcro strip along the length from neck to outer edge, maybe that is it?


----------



## Karen519

*Takasnooze*

Takasnooze

Is there any velcro on it or does it just slip over the head?
Where did you get it?

A pet store would prob. be able to tell you.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Happy to hear he is home and starting a whole new life with a lot of love!!! congrats to you both!!


----------



## Jige

I am so happy for you and woody. he is going to have a grand life!!!


----------



## Takasnooze

GoldenCamper, Karen519: 

It's the kind with plastic strips that weaves through little slits in the cone itself. It's very sturdy and made to last. Has "Butler" on it. Has little strips that hook around his regular collar. It just takes a while to undo. I have seen them at the pet store and will look tomorrow at the Velcro ones. He will hopefully get it off on Tuesday when the vet comes. If he had to wear it much longer I would probably change it. I will say this it is a very good, durable Elizabethan collar! It really doesn't bother him as much as it does me. I think he's used to it now.
He still manages to get done what he needs to get done!!

P.S. It was on him when I picked him up from the rescue vet who did his entropian repair.


----------



## Blondie

We welcome you and hope that you will keep us updated on how things are going, from getting acquainted to all your adventures! We love pictures here as well!


----------



## Takasnooze

Again...with a picture this time! Woody is home and after 2 nights all is well. He is quite a gentleman and is on his best behavior. This guy loves to be loved. How he could be neglected is way beyond me. He seems happy in his new home so far and likes to ride in the car. He looks with interest at the counter but has so far resisted any urge to grab and run! He really is a sweet boy. I'm looking forward to posting many more pictures and sharing his progress. All is well here.


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Woody is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!!
When he is well watch the counter!!
My Tucker, who is almost 3, grabbed a raw potato from the counter and was eating it and a bar of soap from the bathroom!
Did you figure out how to get his E-Collar on and off??


----------



## Karen519

*Takasnooze*

Takasnoooze

Some wonderful guy made a video on how to put the Butler Collar on- it's over 4 minutes, so I hope at the end he tells you how to get it off.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Takasnooze said:


> GoldenCamper, Karen519:
> 
> It's the kind with plastic strips that weaves through little slits in the cone itself. It's very sturdy and made to last. Has "Butler" on it. Has little strips that hook around his regular collar. It just takes a while to undo. I have seen them at the pet store and will look tomorrow at the Velcro ones. He will hopefully get it off on Tuesday when the vet comes. If he had to wear it much longer I would probably change it. I will say this it is a very good, durable Elizabethan collar! It really doesn't bother him as much as it does me. I think he's used to it now.


Those are the good ones, Tucker's lasted a lifetime, very durable. I was not impressed with the clear plastic velcro one Fiona got, cheapo thing, brittle and only lasted 10 days before duct tape got involved. Tuckers old one is currently on loan to another goldie in need, it is to big for my little girl anyway.

I had a piece of rope through the loops to tie to the collar. Made for easy on and off. Never put his collar through the loops.

I look forward to future pics and hearing of his progress


----------



## Golden123

Woody is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Takasnooze

Karen519:

I watched this video and he says in the begining of the video "the eaisest way to get it back on is not to take it off in the first place." I laughed real good at that! Woody needs this heavy duty one. He was out rolling in the yard a bit ago. I'll have to post that picture. 
Thanks to everyone!


----------



## amy22

So happy for you and Woody!!


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Checking in on Woody.


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Just checking in on handsome Woody!!


----------



## Karen519

*Takasnooze*

Takasnooze

So glad you watched the video.
How is Woody doing?


----------



## Takasnooze

Woody is great! The vet came today and he got rid of the collar!!! He and I were both glad for that. He weighs 59.6 lbs now. She would like him to gain 10 more. We got the flea and heartworm preventative set up and she got him on Omega EFA XS caps. So he is making very good progress. Thanks for thinking of him. He is such a sweet boy. I'm thinking of getting him into obedience classes pretty soon. He needs a little brushing up. The more I get to know him, I have an idea of what we need to work on. Will post some pictures without the collar soon.


----------



## Takasnooze

*Woody without the collar......*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Welcome home Woody to your new life and forever home.* _*What a very handsome and lucky boy you are. *_

Looking forward to hearing Woody's progress and seeing many more pictures of this gorgeous boy.


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Woody is one HANDSOME BOY!! Is he allowed to go without his collar now!
Think he resembles my Tucker who we adopted.


----------



## Takasnooze

Yes, he is collar free. He having a much easier time navigating now!
Thanks everyone for all the nice thoughts.


----------



## GoldenCamper

He looks very happy to be free of his lampshade


----------



## Karen2

What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Dexell1827

He is so beautiful! I'm so glad he found his second chance!!


----------



## KellyH

I'm late to this conversation, but I have to say yet another beautiful, heartwarming story that made me cry. Woody is soo lucky and it never ceases to amaze me how huge people's hearts are on this forum. Whenever all the violence and pain and terrible things in the world and our day to day lives get to me I come onto this forum to remind myself there are truly wonderful people out there. Bless you for saving Woody.


----------



## Karen519

*Kelly*

Kelly

What you wrote is beautiful. 

We are ALL SO GLAD that Takasnooze gave WOODY a LOVING HOME!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Takasnooze*-how's Woody doing? Any new pictures?


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

How is Woody doing?


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

How is Woody doing?
More pIcs?


----------



## goldencontriever3

Woody is a very handsome boy! You are a wonderful person for taking him in and giving him a loving home. Thank you! Looking forward to updates and pictures.


----------



## Takasnooze

Woody is doing just GREAT!! He is really coming out of his shell. I will post some new pics when I get back to my computer. Thanks for asking about him. He is the best!


----------



## Takasnooze

This is Woody after 3.5 weeks in his new home. He has come out of his shell so much. He's playing, barking, and has whole house privileges now. He is a very well behaved boy. We have a few things to work on but I really could'nt be happier with him. He is fitting in very well. I think he's pretty happy with his new family. We sure are happy with him!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

Great job with Woody. You have done a wonderful thing for him and I'm sure he will repay you tenfold. He is a very good looking boy.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Woody looks terrific! It's probably hard to figure out who's happier.....you or Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Woody looks fantastic, he's one handsome boy. You've done an amazing job with him, he looks so happy. 

Thanks for posting the new pictures.


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Woody is one handsome boy!! 

You have done a wonderful job with him and I bet he is in "heaven," with you and all the love you have given him!!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Need woody update*

Need a WOODY UPDATE!!


----------



## Takasnooze

Woody is just the best. He rarely leaves your side. He got after a opossum this morning at 12:30 am. He had every dog in the neighborhood awake and barking. I'm sure we were popular with the neighbors! Woody is chasing the opossum and I'm chasing Woody!
It was a sight to see. He is up to 62 pounds.(He only weighed 32 when he entered rescue) and continues to do very well. The vet was here a few days ago and is very happy with him. He's a great bud!


----------



## Karen519

*Woody*

Takasnooze and Woody are Best Buds!
I love it!
Watch out-that opossum could hurt Woody!!


----------

